# Relationship on Egg Shells



## yahoo312 (Mar 4, 2015)

Early in the relationship I called my boyfriend small (while in bed). I never meant it in a way that I wasn't satisfied but it was smaller than I had seen before. Then again, another time, he asked if I thought he was small and he wanted to be honest, so I was- I said yes.. Again, I never meant it by pleasure but by the way it looked from what I have seen before.. Our relationship has continued but has been on extremes, like the worst things have happened and we are still together. Our relationship has been really rough, so rough and we both just want things to be the way they once wore before I called him small... 

Obviously, I ruined his confidence and our relationship by calling him small but in no way did I mean that I wasn't getting pleasured. He says he thinks I react lesser than other girls that he's had before (when in actuality he's the best I've ever had, I'm just not that sexually driven naturally) and that "I feel different compared to them" obviously looser, but I haven't been with many people. 

We are both just really tired and frustrated abut all the problems in the relationship but we still really want to be together. 

I wanted opinions on what we should do or how should we handle this situation. I'd like everyone to be as honest as possible, what would you do in this situation as him or me(female).


----------



## Mrs. Rodriguez (Aug 5, 2012)

You really devastated him by saying he was small. I sometimes think a white lie is best in those situations because it's so fragile. It's like saying you have small breasts. It would inhibit you from being complete with him. I would've said I think your the perfect size. Something to smoothen it. Which seems to be true based on your opinion of pleasure. 
I wonder if he made the loose comment just to make you feel bad. 
I think you guys should have a heart to heart and make a pact to get past this and compliment each other in every way to rebuild each other's confidence 
Good luck


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

If you truly want honest, for me it would always be in the back of my mind, so I would have moved on fairly soon after you said it.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Boy oh boy you did something I'm not sure is recoverable.

Never ever ever ever ever tell a man he has a small penis! EVER! How well do you think you'd recover from your BF telling you that your Vag smells bad, or your vulva is shaped funny? Would ever have the same amount of confidence during sex ever again..,with anyone?

And to top it off, you said it TWICE!

To answer your question, if your BF said he didn't like your vag, how could he recover from that with you? If you can find the a way, then reverse it and do it for your BF.


----------



## yahoo312 (Mar 4, 2015)

Thank you guys for your honest opinions


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

yahoo312 said:


> He says he thinks I react lesser than other girls that he's had before (when in actuality he's the best I've ever had, I'm just not that sexually driven naturally) and that "I feel different compared to them" obviously looser, but I haven't been with many people.


First of all... a woman's vagina does not get loose (or bigger) when she has sex with a lot of guys. It sounds like you think this is what happens.

I do think he said all of the above to insult you in retaliation for you saying that he's smaller than you have had before.

It was stupid of him to ask that question to start with. But you gave the wrong answer. Guys are really hung up on their size.. more so than women are.

It sounds like he will never get over this. There is going to be problems in your sex life forever because he feels like you dissed him. So now he's dissing you back. That does not make a good relationship.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Ok. Here is the thing. Guys are hung up on size and their ability to pleasure a woman. Ohh sure maybe some men out there who unzip thier fly and hear the sound of it hitting the floor a second later but those are few and far between.

Most average joes are somewhat worried about what we have and what we can do with it. Mostly from societal pressure and the fact that it's one of those things that can't be changed. Just is what it is.

Honestly I don't see this getting fixed. I think it will always bother him no matter what you say now and chances are will bother him into his future realtionships. I assume you're young. I next realtionship just don't mention size lol


----------



## ariel_angel77 (May 23, 2014)

I would try telling him that he's the best you ever had and how he pleasures you and see if that helps anything. Maybe make an effort to make much more noise during sex and get into it more. Guys feed off that stuff. I agree with others that telling a guy that he is small is a pretty irrevocable comment. Anytime I've been sexual with a guy they're constantly asking about their size, like it's on their mind a large portion of the time. But maybe building him up will help a little.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Ah, don't be so hard on OP! I mean, the guy asked, for one.

She's put in a very tough situation with a question like that, especially when he IS on the smaller side. Not everybody can lie convincingly, and even the slightest bit of trepidation on her part could make him not believe her, which is equally as bad, if not worse. (as in: "great, she's lying to me")

Was there a better response? Almost definitely. But it's not that easy to think of it on the spot like that.

"You're big enough for me", believe it or not, isn't a great answer. He can see through that.

Lying and saying he's not small isn't a good answer. He can see through that. He probably already has an idea that he's on the smaller side.

"It doesn't matter" isn't a good answer (it's a non-answer) and... he can see through that.

Frankly, I don't think OP did anything wrong. She's damned if she does, damned if she doesn't. He set himself up, big time, and he wouldn't have been happy with ANY response, truth, lie or deflection.

The only thing I can think of that can prevent this type of thing from happening is for women to make positive comments about their partners penis regularly. Pay attention to it, tell us how good it feels, that they like it, etc. If you're not happy with your boobs, for example, and your partner never comments on them or touches them, you'll get even more self conscious. You'll correlate his lack of attention and interest in your boobs with your own already low opinion of them. "He doesn't touch them because he doesn't like them." "He never says how much he likes my boobs." etc. Same goes for penises.

Not to draw this reply out any longer, but, quick story - I'm bigger than average, or high average at least. I was borderline too big for my ex wife (who was tiny, both in stature and vagina size and depth). Most men have different degrees of hardness depending on all kinds of things (level of awakeness, how long it's been, how turned on we are, age, fitness, etc.) It can vary from one day to the next. On the days that I was capital "H" hard, my ex wife was uncomfortable and didn't enjoy it nearly as much as when I was small "h" hard.

Conversely, my current wife, who is taller than average for a woman and who's vagina is also, I would say, bigger and deeper than average, MUCH prefers it when I am super hard. And again, I am not small to begin with. If I WAS small, or perhaps even average, I'm not sure my wife would get much pleasure, that's just the way she's built.

This goes to show that even those men who are average or slightly below can have the exact "problems" as those who are smaller - which, in the end, means that penis size really doesn't matter over all, provided you're within the 90 percentile of males.

Average size could be too big for some women and too small for others. My ex wife would have preferred average or smaller. My current wife would prefer larger. As it is now, I feel that I am on the low end of the scale for what's preferred for my wife. That's just the way it is.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

alexm said:


> Ah, don't be so hard on OP! I mean, the guy asked, for one.


Yeah, but what does the guy say when his wife asks "Do these pants make my ass look big?"

The correct answer is NOT to quote measurements from the Queen Mary. The correct answer to both questions is "No".


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

alexm said:


> Ah, don't be so hard on OP! I mean, the guy asked, for one.


Yeah, but what does the guy say when his wife asks "Do these pants make my ass look big?"

The correct answer is NOT to quote measurements from the Queen Mary. The correct answer to both questions is "No".


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Tell him that you've been looking at pictures of naked guys online and you realize that he's not small at all, in fact he's bigger than average, it's just that guys you were with before him just happened to be extremely well endowed so you were sort of spoiled and you just didn't know any better.

A white lie for sure, and it's effectiveness is going to depend on your delivery and maybe some good timing (right after you multiple orgasm would be just fine), but at this point it's all you've got to make this right.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all
ARGH! there are some questions that should never ever be asked. 

"Is my penis the biggest you've had". "Am I the best lover you ever had". "At 50 do I still look as hot as when I was 20". "Am I as attractive as [some actor / actress]". 

They put the responder in an impossible situation - they can make an obvious lie, or they can say something insulting. There is no good out which is why these questions are unfair. 

I think the best hope here is distract / redirect:

"am I still hot"
Response: Grab and kiss passionately - you still drive me wile - keep kissing.

"is my penis the biggest..,"
Response: "Lets see", start unzipping his pants....


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

yahoo312 said:


> Early in the relationship I called my boyfriend small (while in bed). I never meant it in a way that I wasn't satisfied but it was smaller than I had seen before. Then again, another time, he asked if I thought he was small and he wanted to be honest, so I was- I said yes.....
> 
> ...Obviously, I ruined his confidence and our relationship by calling him small but...
> 
> ...


You have gotten a lot of good comments. At least you know you made a really serious mistake, but to make it twice is unthinkable. Good luck salvaging your relationship.

My first suggestion is to echo another comments and basically learn to really LOVE HIS penis. That is, really get to know it and praise it to the max. Touch it, look at it, kiss it, rub it agains every part of your body.....get to know it and how it works. Look at it when he climaxes so that you can tell the signs of orgasm just before he cums. Become skilled at BJ's, HJ's, Kegles while he is in you, bump & grind while he is in you, etc. so he wants no other woman in his life, but you. In short make his penis fall in love with you. If you can do that, his mind will follow.

Tell him the tale of Goldilocks and the Three Bears, tell him that his penis is not to small, not too large, but JUST RIGHT and that you love looking at it and its shape. Also tell him that it is a perfect mouthful size. 

With luck he will get that spring back in his step and be able to put this all behind him. 

So much for honesty. If he wants honesty have him measure himself.

Penis-Size Study 'Am I Normal?' Reveals Average Manhood Length - NBC News


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Chris Taylor said:


> Yeah, but what does the guy say when his wife asks "Do these pants make my ass look big?"
> 
> The correct answer is NOT to quote measurements from the Queen Mary. The correct answer to both questions is "No".


I get what you're saying, but to me, it isn't comparable. For one, penis size can't be changed (despite what those emails tell me). For two, a man's penis is basically an extension of himself. A woman's butt is not.

So imagine somebody makes you feel less than good about something you can't change AND that is almost as important to a man as life itself.

But again, this guy set himself up for this. It's a two-way street here.

He either knows he's on the smaller side and is looking for reassurance, or he somehow thinks he's not small and is looking to hear it. You'd be surprised at how many men of average or smaller size think they're big, or even huge. Often, all it takes is one or two partners to either lie to them, or have no experience with average or larger men.

If every woman I'd ever slept with said "OMG Mike, you're enormous!", then it'd go to my head, even if I wasn't. When the first woman who came along who didn't say anything, I'd probably be looking to hear it from her, too. And if I didn't, then I'd be asking.

Yeah, it would suck to hear, but he asked, and was given the truth. It's up to him to wrap his brain around that and realize that he still satisfies his wife and she's just fine with his size. Yes, her mistake was in being blunt and not following up with some action. She could have handled it better, but like I said, when you're put on the spot with a stupid-ass question like that, not everybody is capable of lying, or lying convincingly.

And for what it's worth, every woman I've ever been with - with the exception of my wife - has commented on my penis in a positive way. The one person whose opinion matters to me has not once said something nice about my penis. But I know it's at least enough for her. Not perfect, but enough, and it works.

I would never put my wife in the position to either lie to me or to force her to tell me it's "enough".

Men - don't go looking for compliments about your manhood if your partner doesn't give them to you. Either they don't care about your size one way or the other (of which most women seem to agree with) or they don't have anything "nice" to say about it. I'm not a boob guy, but some I've seen in my lifetime deserved compliments (  ). The rest, I couldn't have cared less about, and I still don't. A lot of women feel the same about penises. If they're visually pleasing to HER, she may say something. If they're not and it doesn't matter to her, she won't. Unless you ask her...


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

So you're saying we should ask?


----------



## Natthewife (Jun 16, 2014)

U called him small?? NO. JUST NO. list of things not to say to a man, that would be top. It's one of those things that can never be taken back no matter what way u dress it up and will forever be on his mind.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

alexm said:


> Men - don't go looking for compliments about your manhood if your partner doesn't give them to you.


Note to self: don't have long term relationships with any woman who doesn't offer unsolicited compliments often.

I've been married over 22 years. My wife has never complimented me. Not just penis size, on anything. Even after I started mentioning it to her, she still doesn't. Ugh...


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

When a guy makes that fatal mistake one way around it would be "It's not the biggest I've seen, but it's big." Unless you really think it's SMALL you won't be lying. Just because there's a 44oz cup at 7-11 doesn't mean the 32oz cup is small. It's just not AS BIG.

I don't know this guys size so I'm going to use 4" as an example. If you think about it, if he had a 4" growth coming out of his back you would think that was big. 

Maybe you can do some damage control. "Honey, I didn't mean you are small. I meant smaller than some."


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Note to self: don't have long term relationships with any woman who doesn't offer unsolicited compliments often.
> 
> I've been married over 22 years. My wife has never complimented me. Not just penis size, on anything. Even after I started mentioning it to her, she still doesn't. Ugh...


Mine neither. Tough to not take it personally. But, as I've learned, some people just don't do the complimenting thing for whatever reason. Just not wired that way.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Boy oh boy you did something I'm not sure is recoverable.
> 
> How well do you think you'd recover from your BF telling you that your Vag smells bad, or your vulva is shaped funny? Would ever have the same amount of confidence during sex ever again..,with anyone?


After having comments like this said to me I can tell you it's hard to forget. Even a year or more later, they still play in my head and affect things I do.

Some people are just so rude. I don't get it, why would you say something so hurtful?

But he did ask, so he had it coming. It's a tough spot to be in.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

The guy knows how big he is. It wasn't wise for her to tell him he is small, but unless he is stupid, he knows. 

Tell him to use google. See where he rates. 

I just did and some new study shows the average erect penis at 5.2 inches. Says the vast majority of the human population is within and inch either way.


----------



## toonaive (Dec 13, 2012)

Obviously this kind of statement is hurtful all the way around. It seems that it was unsolicited. That makes it worse. Your boyfriend is going to have to be the one to work on getting over it. If over time, he cant, and it still stays in the back of his mind, the relationship wont survive. Some things you just don't say. This goes both ways for men and women. Even in an argument. Some things just cut too deeply.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

SadSamIAm said:


> The guy knows how big he is. It wasn't wise for her to tell him he is small, but unless he is stupid, he knows.
> 
> Tell him to use google. See where he rates.
> 
> I just did and some new study shows the average erect penis at 5.2 inches. Says the vast majority of the human population is within and inch either way.


I read the same article. 5.14" or something is the "new" reported average. Can't remember if it was 1000 or 10,000 people they measured.

I think these things are a load of crap, personally. There have been numerous studies over the years done by professionals and/or condom companies. The number they each come up with seems to vary by up to inch in some cases.

Not that it matters at all, but I think this new study that reports a 5.2" average is bull. Most previous studies (and I use that term loosely) tend to generate an average of 5.5-5.75 as being around average. I seem to recall the previous standard being 6, give or take.

This makes it sound like I read all these reports... sheesh. I don't, I just have a head for numbers and statistics and tend to remember them (and not just penis size studies!)

The true irony of all of this is that the difference between 5.2 and 5.75 is truly miniscule when you pull out a ruler or tape measure. Yet we men seem to think it's such an enormous difference and means everything. We tend to do the same thing with height. 5'7", 5'8" is considered short for a man, in North America. 5'10, 5'11" is considered borderline tall, or at least average. The difference of 2 or 3" is almost negligible when you really think about it.

As far as I'm concerned, if a man falls within the 5-7" range, he's absolutely fine and "average". And frankly, a little bit smaller or larger isn't really an issue for 95% of women, nor something we should be ashamed of OR proud of.

As we all should know by now, the vast majority of women don't care. And the most ironic part is that those that fall into the smaller AND larger categories have much the same issues anyway, and may have to supplement their sexual skills in other ways.


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

alexm said:


> As we all should know by now, the vast majority of women don't care. And the most ironic part is that those that fall into the smaller AND larger categories have much the same issues anyway, and may have to supplement their sexual skills in other ways.


Women don't care? That's what they say anyway I guess.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Chris Taylor said:


> Yeah, but what does the guy say when his wife asks "Do these pants make my ass look big?"
> 
> The correct answer is NOT to quote measurements from the Queen Mary. The correct answer to both questions is "No".


The correct answer is "yes, and bring that big ol' fat azz over here right now and sit it down on my lap so I can squeeze it with both hands and bump you up and down on me."


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

I'll tell you one thing, if he can get past this, it's a good indication that he has fortitude. Telling him that his penis is on the small side is THE worst thing you can tell a man, period.
I would rather someone tell me I'm the ugliest man in the world than tell me I have a small penis.

In fact, I am 7" and my wife was pissed at me a couple weeks ago and had me take out our real like dildo and compare with mine. She went on to say how much smaller mine was compared to the dildo. Granted, she had the right to be pissed because of what I did, however, that was a blow "below the belt" as it were.
It took me several weeks to get over and I did some web searching to make certain I was indeed average or above average to bolster my own opinion of myself. If I were indeed below average and a woman said this to me, honestly, I would look for someone else who THOUGHT my penis was big.....to them.

It's THE death blow to a mans ego.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

I would suggest explaining that like some men, you as a woman has larger equipment than others and you were really wondering if you were too loose for the average size man and if the kegel exercises were working....That you really meant nothing by it but screwed it up when you were only trying to determine if he were maybe average.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Regardless of penis size, even if someone were 9" long and as round as a coke can, if the woman you're with is used to 10", than you may be small TO HER.
In this case, a man would find someone that thought his 9" was big, which would be an easy task. Problem being, when you have a 4" penis, it's harder to find a woman who thinks it's big.


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

UMP said:


> It's THE death blow to a mans ego.


Meh, not all men. Quite sure I have many issues but insecurity with my penis size is not one of them. Not any where near 7" either


----------



## doobie (Apr 15, 2014)

*LittleDeer* said:


> Women don't care? That's what they say anyway I guess.


While we may say that we don't care, that's not always true. My husband's is big - it's too big and it hurts me on the odd occasions when we do have sex. It's not the size of your penis that matters - it's the way that you make love that matters. Actually listening when a woman tells you what she does or doesn't like and then acting on that is the best way forward.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

*LittleDeer* said:


> Women don't care? That's what they say anyway I guess.


I did say "the vast majority", and I believe that's extremely accurate.

At the end of the day, no matter what size a man is, he won't be suitable for every woman.

On the other end of the spectrum, even the bigger or smaller guys will have their fans, even if they're too big or too small for the majority of women. There's a match out there for everybody.

Luckily, most average women are fine/satisfied/happy/thrilled with most average men.


----------



## LuvIsTuff (Feb 20, 2015)

alexm said:


> Ah, don't be so hard on OP! I mean, the guy asked, for one.
> 
> She's put in a very tough situation with a question like that, especially when he IS on the smaller side. Not everybody can lie convincingly, and even the slightest bit of trepidation on her part could make him not believe her, which is equally as bad, if not worse. (as in: "great, she's lying to me")
> 
> ...


B.S. When a woman asks her husband/BF if she "looks fat in this dress", you lie like there's no tomorrow. So don't tell me "he asked...." 

The damage is done. Can't fix it.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

LuvIsTuff said:


> B.S. When a woman asks her husband/BF if she "looks fat in this dress", you lie like there's no tomorrow. So don't tell me "he asked...."
> 
> The damage is done. Can't fix it.


But again, it's not the same question. Not even remotely.

Penis size doesn't fluctuate. There's nothing you can do about it. (well, surgery, but that's extreme and rare). You have what you're born with.

You can choose to lie or tell the truth in either situation, but really only one can/will cause long term effects to the person or the relationship. That includes lying. It's really a no-win situation, which is my point in my responses to this. Don't be the dumb ass who asks this question, ever. OP definitely should have given a smoother response ("you're big enough for me!"), but like I've said twice already, not everybody thinks on their feet as quickly as others. If he hesitates even briefly, it doesn't matter what her response is - she's lost.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Personal said:


> I'm 5'3" tall (short) and almost all of my sexual relationships have been with taller women including some a foot taller than I. My wife is 5'7" tall and towers over me in boots or heels. Yet I'm not perturbed when any of my sexual partners nor anyone else for that matter notices and call out the fact I am short.


That's interesting, because I'm a shorter guy myself, and it is routinely pointed out. You and I see this the same way, so perhaps there is something to be said about life experiences and how they change ones view of issues like this.

Everybody's got something. Tall, short, stocky, hairy, lopsided breasts, small/large penis, protruding labia, big nose, bald, whatever. We're made the way we're made.

You either own it (own yourself) or you act like it's some sort of handicap in your life and continually fret about it and search for reassurance. The choice is yours.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Honesty is not the best policy in relationships. Except when it is.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

anonmd said:


> Meh, not all men. Quite sure I have many issues but insecurity with my penis size is not one of them. Not any where near 7" either


That's great! Now let's put that into context. You're sleeping with your new girlfriend that you have known for only a couple weeks. She comments that your penis is small. Would you stay with her or look for someone else?

I say "death blow to a mans ego" because of what it would do to the current relationship. Speaking for myself, I think I would move on. I would not be comfortable living the rest of my life with someone that thought my penis was "too small."
That's just me. Now maybe I'm just a shallow, weak prick, but that's the truth.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Since we're on the subject, I recently watched a move/documentary called "Unhung Hero"
A true story about a guy who proposed in public/TV and was declined because of his "small penis" TRUE DAT !
Interesting and funny.

trailer:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMds3VvIIpE


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening doobie
I think it is the same problem some women have believing that some men prefer small breasts.

People become convinced that something matters, and any attempt to convince them otherwise comes across as insincere. 



doobie said:


> While we may say that we don't care, that's not always true. My husband's is big - it's too big and it hurts me on the odd occasions when we do have sex. It's not the size of your penis that matters - it's the way that you make love that matters. Actually listening when a woman tells you what she does or doesn't like and then acting on that is the best way forward.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

UMP said:


> Since we're on the subject, I recently watched a move/documentary called "Unhung Hero"
> A true story about a guy who proposed in public/TV and was declined because of his "small penis" TRUE DAT !
> Interesting and funny.
> 
> ...


Good movie. The part where he goes overseas was....frightening.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening doobie
> I think it is the same problem some women have believing that some men prefer small breasts.


A few years back my old HS girlfriend and I reconnected (just casual, nothing more). She had small breasts and in the 4 years we were together I never had a complaint whatsoever. So we reconnect via FB and I notice her chest was substantially larger, so I asked the question....Yes she did get implants...To which I replied "Why the hell did you go and do something like that? You were perfectly fine Patty!"


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Fitnessfan said:


> Last year I worked out incredibly hard and lost 10 pounds I remember going to my husband and proudly showing him my newly flat, 6 pack (ok really only a 4 pack) tummy. His response was...yeah your abs look amazing but where did your boobs go? Crushed!! Still self conscience of my smaller boobs a year later. It's hard to get over.


Just out of curiosity did he ask you for a flatter stomach or did you know he was attracted to that sort of thing? I only ask cause as a boob guy myself if my Gf lost 10 lbs but 5 were from her boobs I would be disappointed as well. I don't want a flat stomach I like curves. I think I would have found a better way to say it than your husband did thought.


----------



## Gert B Frobe (May 6, 2011)

Exactly correct, big butt, small boobs, big thighs. All these things can change or be fixed. Saying a guy has a small penis is like saying, your eyes are way to close together, then repeating it. Also, just because things in your relationship started to change at that point, does not mean you saying that was the only or even part of the cause. Get some professional help.


----------



## Gert B Frobe (May 6, 2011)

What may I ask, pissed her off so much as to say that?


----------



## Gert B Frobe (May 6, 2011)

Excellent point doobie!


----------



## Gert B Frobe (May 6, 2011)

My wife is always asking me if her pants are to tight, I say no, in all honesty. I do not add, "I love a big ass in tight fitting slacks", even though that is also 100% true, I really do. Sometimes too much information is just that, too much!


----------



## Gert B Frobe (May 6, 2011)

So now that she did something that she obviously wanted, and felt insecure about, you torpedo that. That's as bad as *****ing about them being too small in the first place.


----------



## Flying_Dutchman (Oct 29, 2014)

Gert B Frobe said:


> What may I ask, pissed her off so much as to say that?


He told her her àss was only two cakes shy of having its own moon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I guess the OP isn't coming back. Unfortunately, when someone asks this type of question it will ultimately be a lose/lose situation. If the guy asking is on the small side, once asked the damage will be done no matter what. If the girl "lies" and tells him how wonderful his penis is, he'll know it's a ruse. If the girl tells the truth and says he's small, then he's crushed because "she really thinks I'm small". 

IMHO, when a guy has to get opinions about his size - he's already lost the battle of the ego. He's already at a diminished confidence level. If you're a guy, you have a good idea on whether you're small or big - ESPECIALLY in the internet age where there are plenty of legit sites that will have the average numbers for penis size.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Fitnessfan said:


> Last year I worked out incredibly hard and lost 10 pounds I remember going to my husband and proudly showing him my newly flat, 6 pack (ok really only a 4 pack) tummy. His response was...yeah your abs look amazing but where did your boobs go? Crushed!! Still self conscience of my smaller boobs a year later. It's hard to get over.


Crushed? You attached a value to the size of your boobs. There is no universal better or worse size unless it is unhealthy for the owner of said boobs.

Ditto penis size. We tend to have the Supersize mentality, where bigger is somehow better for everything. T'aint so!

Every size had advantages and disadvantages. Every size will be attractive to some people, yet unattractive to others. Please yourself and don't worry about what others think!


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

lenzi said:


> Tell him that you've been looking at pictures of naked guys online and you realize that he's not small at all, in fact he's bigger than average, *it's just that guys you were with before him just happened to be extremely well endowed so you were sort of spoiled *and you just didn't know any better.


Oh god no--do not mention the superior size of all the men you've been with!

OP, I think there is no putting this genie back in the bottle. You made a mistake--all you can do is tell him you are sorry, you didn't mean to make him self conscious and that he is the best you've ever had. Then dedicate every sexual encounter to reinforcing this with him. If he can't get over it and it continues to affect the quality of your relationship to a degree either or both of you can't enjoy it, then it's time to consider saying goodbye.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

If OP is still reading, my suggestion is to say to your BF that he misunderstood your answer and has apparently attached a meaning which was not there. You did not in any way say his size is not good, and you did not say you do not love his penis and having sex with him. You can say you never even thought about his size until he asked.

Your only chance of surviving this debacle is to never again say anything specific about his size being less than average or less than other men you've been with.


----------



## Cobalt (Nov 16, 2014)

Fitnessfan said:


> Last year I worked out incredibly hard and lost 10 pounds I remember going to my husband and proudly showing him my newly flat, 6 pack (ok really only a 4 pack) tummy. His response was...yeah your abs look amazing but where did your boobs go? Crushed!! Still self conscience of my smaller boobs a year later. It's hard to get over.


Smaller boobs = less stretch marks when you run. 

That was pretty insensitive of him. I hope he still doesn't feel that way.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Thor said:


> Every size will be attractive to some people, yet unattractive to others. Please yourself and don't worry about what others think!


That's what I'm saying, and guys need to listen to it.

If you have a smaller penis, there IS somebody out there who will like it, or even prefer it. Same with big. I'd venture a guess that almost as many women have a preference for smaller than average as bigger. Vaginas come in all different shapes and sizes, too, and there's a good fit for EVERYBODY. I was not a good fit for my ex wife (too big) and I'm not a great fit for my current wife (on the small side). My penis did not change sizes. My ex wife would have been a good match for a thinner penis around 5-5 1/2". My current wife, 8" and thick. What can I do?

It's been said before, but it bears repeating: penis size is the thing that gets guys. Women have 100 of those things that magazines, movies, TV, etc tell them they're "supposed" to have or to look like. We dudes have one.


----------



## usmarriedguy (Dec 9, 2013)

I think all guys are different. I suppose some could be living in a fantasy world where they like to think that they are larger than they are. 

I have to wonder if it was really telling him the truth that has caused the problem. 

The OP said she lacks enthusiasm and no matter how big a guy is most will respond negatively a passive lover -particularly if it is on going. Most likely if the sex was great it would take him about a week to get over it.


----------



## Cobalt (Nov 16, 2014)

Fitnessfan said:


> He knows it bummed me out and I can tell he wishes he could take it back. He tries to make flattering comments now and I do appreciate his effort but can't help that in the back of my mind I'm thinking...."small"! It's okay though..I know he finds my body attractive overall so as much as I am self conscious about it, I try not to dwell on it. His dream girl would be very lean but ripped with enormous natural breasts. Not sure that actually exists, lol!!


My GF is more like you: ripped abs but small, sexy breasts. She runs, does crossfit, etc:

I find the look very hot. Enormous, natural breasts would not look right on her, even though they make be very sexy on someone else.

I'm assuming your husband has a body like he should be on Men's Health if he can criticize you like that?  It's good that he's trying to make it up to you though. There's nothing wrong with small breasts. I love any kind! :smthumbup: so should he...especially his wife's!


----------



## Cobalt (Nov 16, 2014)

Fitnessfan said:


> Wow she is super fit! She looks great!


Thanks  We are both fitness fan(atic)s


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

LOL on the last few posts. Since it's a small penis thread and now we're sending pics of our GF's who are into fitness, we've clearly gone into the weeds.

\thread


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

lenzi said:


> Tell him that you've been looking at pictures of naked guys online and you realize that he's not small at all, in fact he's bigger than average, it's just that guys you were with before him just happened to be extremely well endowed so you were sort of spoiled and you just didn't know any better.
> 
> A white lie for sure, and it's effectiveness is going to depend on your delivery and maybe some good timing (right after you multiple orgasm would be just fine), but at this point it's all you've got to make this right.


Now if a guy looked at porn to try to repair a gaff he made, he would instantly be called a pervert. For women to do this it's perfectly fine.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> .... If the guy asking is on the small side, once asked the damage will be done no matter what. If the girl "lies" and tells him how wonderful his penis is, he'll know it's a ruse. If the girl tells the truth and says he's small, then he's crushed because "she really thinks I'm small"....
> .


I have a different perspective.

If asked about size, a woman can always comment first on its perfect shape and fit. If reasked about size, she can say it is just the perfect size she likes.

Again, the story of Goldilocks and the 3 Bears..... too small, too big and just right. As long as she can honestly say that it is "just right" for her, she is being honest and supporting his ego.


----------



## Cobalt (Nov 16, 2014)

Fitnessfan said:


> Wow she is super fit! She looks great!


Can you edit out her pic from your quote? Thanks!


----------



## Cobalt (Nov 16, 2014)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> LOL on the last few posts. Since it's a small penis thread and now we're sending pics of our GF's who are into fitness, we've clearly gone into the weeds.
> 
> \thread


pic edited out :smthumbup:


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Cobalt said:


> pic edited out :smthumbup:


Sorry man, I didn't mean to come across as a d!ck. I like sexy pics as much as the next guy, but it didn't fit the topic of the thread. Sometimes I let threadjacks get under my skin too much and shouldn't sweat the small stuff. Since I've been guilty of thread jacking too, I could have been more polite.


----------



## Cobalt (Nov 16, 2014)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Sorry man, I didn't mean to come across as a d!ck. I like sexy pics as much as the next guy, but it didn't fit the topic of the thread. Sometimes I let threadjacks get under my skin too much and shouldn't sweat the small stuff. Since I've been guilty of thread jacking too, I could have been more polite.


No worries


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

OP. Big screw up! If I read correctly, he didn't ask, she was in bed with him and decided that he needed to know how small he was compared to her other lovers.

One really serious question here OP,.....WHY!!!!!!

What in the hell possessed you to do that?

You say this guy really does it for you? He is the best sex you have ever had?

You basically just ruined it.

Not many men would put up with this and even fewer would not be impacted sexually.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

